# can you tell caribe sexes ?



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

is there and way that any one know how to tell piranha sexes (looking to tell red and caribe) or to be able to buy 1m 1f from a baby (ex 2 always together,ones thicker, slight couler variations etc...)

any hepl would be nice thnx in advanc


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

you cant, especially at a young age piranha are very similar to each other (male and female) the only way to make 100% sure your getting a pair is to buy a lot of them( as many as will fit in your tank) you are almost guarenteed to have a male and female if you do that. Hope this helps

Trigga


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

_"SEXING AND REPRODUCTION (P. nattereri):

The species is not sexually dimorphic. Breeders of piranhas in the home aquarium note visual differences between the sexes, but this scrutiny is limited to fish that are observed for a period of time, up to and including pre-spawning activity. Then some differences can be noted, but subtle due to such activity. References to body girth or coloration is limited to the female being full of roe and the male in pre-spawning colors. Other references to thickness of first ray of anal or body girth is inconsequential to visually attempt to determine sex when the fish are observed in the wild and in a large group. Therefore it is of no value in determining sexual morphs of the species."_ *
* From OPEFE: http://www.opefe.com/nattereri.html

Same apply to P. cariba...







!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ya i have 2 red now 4-5 inches and im buying to add 2 caribe (2 inches) which will have a divider between them untill there big enough to be put together the tank is 125 gal so there is plenty of room for them. 
ya i wanted to know because after i buy the 125 gallon i wont have enough money for alot of caribe (im only a kid) so i can only get 2 possibly 3


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

shark_boy said:


> ya i have 2 red now 4-5 inches and im buying to add 2 caribe (2 inches) which will have a divider between them untill there big enough to be put together the tank is 125 gal so there is plenty of room for them.
> ya i wanted to know because after i buy the 125 gallon i wont have enough money for alot of caribe (im only a kid) so i can only get 2 possibly 3


Congrats on your new Ps... 5-6 Pygos (Reds, Caribas) should do great in a 125g tank for life...







!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ya i think im only doing 2 red and 2-3 caribe just to give them room (hopefully minimizing teritorial problems..

ps whats a good size (of the caribe) to remove a divider?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

shark_boy said:


> ya i think im only doing 2 red and 2-3 caribe just to give them room (hopefully minimizing teritorial problems..
> 
> ps whats a good size (of the caribe) to remove a divider?


Once your Caribas get same size of your Reds (or only 1/2" smaller)...







!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

well i dont have the caribe yet im getting them on the 30th


----------

